# httpd.core



## mfaridi (Dec 8, 2008)

I have this file in /usr/local 
and I do not know why I have this file with MC and F4 I can not open it and see what is this ???


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 8, 2008)

this file was created after crush your httpd demon, use gdb for debugging...


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 8, 2008)

sT4k3 said:
			
		

> this file was created after crush your httpd demon, use gdb for debugging...


how I use gdb for debugging?


----------



## sT4k3 (Dec 8, 2008)

man gdb ))) example: gdb -c file.core ...if your http-server work is fine - delete it...


----------



## marius (Dec 8, 2008)

You'll find some information here


----------



## liamjfoy (Dec 8, 2008)

sT4k3 said:
			
		

> man gdb ))) example: gdb -c file.core ...if your http-server work is fine - delete it...



Or if its pretty recent someone should probably look at the .core instead of just deleting it


----------



## ISPserver (Dec 18, 2008)

Usually recompile apache with ports help for me. And httpd do not crash to core. 

 See to file modification time. May be it's old file and you already install new httpd version.


----------

